# Could microdosing LSD help?



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Never done drugs before other than alchohol and got my condition from stress 2yrs ago. I would describe what i have as cognative brainfog leaving me without concentration, its also visual snow/static and limbs feeling disconnected when i look at them. I have no depression and these symptoms can become worse after excercise. Especially the visual distortion stuff. Add to this i sometimes per year get aoura-migraine after excercise.

So to the point lol. Could LSD help?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

I believe LSD is initially what caused my DP/DR... It took a while to catch up to me, but I'm pretty sure it was the source of my initial trauma.

However, I've also had good experiences with the drug that made me feel happier and stronger than I was before. So I don't know, perhaps it could work. I probably wouldn't take the risk personally.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

It might, it might not. Using recreational drugs to cure DP is an extremely risky thing. If you do decide to go through with it and it messes you up even more, just remember you did that to yourself.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah LSD was bad for me too. I don't dare to try it again, though I miss it.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> LSD is one of the known triggers for people predisposed to DP/DR. It is also a known trigger for HPPD (Halucinagen Perceptual Persisting Disorder), which has visual snow as one of it's main symptoms. I had mild episodic DP/DR as a child, but after taking LSD it became chronic, & that was 26 years ago! I also developed chronic HPPD at the same time as well. I would therefore strongly advise you not to try LSD or any other illegal drug which are known triggers for these conditions. Why not join me & a few others in trying this instead, it's much safer & has a good chance of improving your brain fog & concentration!


well for most people its not a good advise but i also think its because due to the fear of tripping people have bad chances to have a good one ...but if the rare case of a good trip occurs i think it has the ability to improve the condition or at least help to come to terms with it in a better way...but having a good trip is an art..because it requires a very good set and setting or in other words one needs to feel absolutely safe throughout the trip...its so difficult to achieve...

i would be afraid of the trip, most likely due to the fact that my dp/dr + hppd was caused by an overdose of mushrooms (psilocin)..and even though my hppd is long and 100% gone, i still struggle with dp/dr for a few hours every day and medium to overwhelming depression...i thought about taking a low dose of acid or other entheogens so often but im scared to do it...i allready had a few accidents with drugs since my onset but they never altered me permanently again..

i also think that not only illegal drugs are a risk..even medication can make ones condition worse...


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't take LSD. That will only exacerbate whatever you have now. I've done Acid (LSD) before I got DP/DR but at the time I did not suffer from depersonalization or derealitzation. Still, LSD can really cause you to have a very bad experience, especially with pre-existing anxiety or depersonalization.

If I took LSD now, having DP/DR I know for sure that I would have a terrible, mind bending, experience with severe DP/DR.... It would be 4-5 hours of extreme anxiety, worry, and derealization.

I feel like some people can take acid and have a good time, but those of us that suffer from DP/DR should stay away from all drugs, especially hallucinogenic ones!

Trust me it will make everything so much worse.... Don't do it!!


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

Confusedandtired said:


> I feel like some people can take acid and have a good time, but those of us that suffer from DP/DR should stay away from all drugs, especially hallucinogenic ones!
> 
> Trust me it will make everything so much worse.... Don't do it!!


thats not true there are also people with dp/dr who enjoyed tripping..so you can not know this
.

but with dp/dr,anxiety and so on its hard to have a good trip + a good set and setting are also difficult to create..

most of the people wont have a big chance for a good trip... maybe he needs to wait until hes not feeling unsure about this anymore but i wouldnt recommend tripping..be careful


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

mountainman said:


> Idk i just think after being in a yearly trip where u question if u exist all the time i think ud be be prepared to handle an acid trip fairly well.
> Had u asked me before i got severe DR id say no but after this i actually have a desire to go on a trip.
> I think dp people after going through this shit would enjoy a break from this mindset. That is though if the acid doesnt direcrly cause panic/dp/dr out of our control which im guessing is likely.
> 
> Is it possible to have a non panicky/brain seizure trip for dpd people if one has the perfect pretrip mindset?


thats true a break from that condition would be heaven...but its also difficult to achieve because for most people with dp/dr the feeling of new/unknown sensations is likely to cause panic...

i mean i really like the thought of tripping (in my 8 years of tripping i had hundereds of psychedelic trips and i fucking loved it) but i dont dare to try it since its now 1 1/4 year ago where my dp/dr+hppd were triggered by an overdose of strong mushrooms (even though hppd is gone already)..so it was triggered by an altered state of mind as its the case with most dp/dr sufferers..i guess thats why not many people want to try ''drugs'' again.

i think it is possible..but its very difficult to ensure having a perfect mindset or setting...if i want to try this once again in my life i would definately create a perfect setting and mindset + only taking a microdose to see how it goes...

i dont know but somehow i feel that i miss the psychedelc experience because it gave me so much in my life..even bad trips...i love substances and i want to be able to smoke weed so badly..it makes me sick


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

You guys say its probably not worth the risk? But if i already have the symptoms im having there is only one way to go and that is up?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2016)

AMUNT said:


> You guys say its probably not worth the risk? But if i already have the symptoms im having there is only one way to go and that is up?


DP\DR can get a lot worse. I had this for a brief 3 months in 2010, and I thought at the time that that was the worst it could get. You may end up going to a really dark place for who knows how long.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

I definitely dont recommend it. Definitely not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

if i wont be able to at least smoke weed heavily in my life again...fuck it....i guess im going to kill myself XD


----------



## The3lbDream (Apr 30, 2016)

I would stay farrrrr away from hallucinations.I did shrooms and it made it 10 times worse.Worst mistake of my life.I was just getting to the point where I was recovering and I could honestly say I could live with how I felt at that point.I stupidly ate a gram of shrooms...didn't even trip really.Had a small 10 second panic attack which I quickly pulled myself out of.The rest of the night was ok.Stayed up talking to a girl I met.Went to sleep and woke up with a huge headache and it was like I took 20 steps back.Horrible horrible mistake.Like I said I would seriously stay away from theory of stuff...all rec drugs for that matter


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

The3lbDream said:


> I would stay farrrrr away from hallucinations.I did shrooms and it made it 10 times worse.Worst mistake of my life.I was just getting to the point where I was recovering and I could honestly say I could live with how I felt at that point.I stupidly ate a gram of shrooms...didn't even trip really.Had a small 10 second panic attack which I quickly pulled myself out of.The rest of the night was ok.Stayed up talking to a girl I met.Went to sleep and woke up with a huge headache and it was like I took 20 steps back.Horrible horrible mistake.Like I said I would seriously stay away from theory of stuff...all rec drugs for that matter


What do you mean by rec drugs? Is it alchohol too? I gotta say my symptoms get slightly better on it and hangovers if i ever have one doesnt worsen the specific symptoms eighter


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

shrooms are not a recreational drug...to my mind hallucinogens (psilocin,lsd, mescaline, dmt etc.) are not even drugs (i dont know anyone whos addicted to them, because its not possible)..if you try to use them as a drug even though, you will most likely have to face severe consequences...for example: dp/dr or hppd...thats what happened to me when i overdosed (anyway, i took them way too often at this time) on mushrooms 1 1/4 year ago.


----------



## The3lbDream (Apr 30, 2016)

AMUNT said:


> What do you mean by rec drugs? Is it alchohol too? I gotta say my symptoms get slightly better on it and hangovers if i ever have one doesnt worsen the specific symptoms eighter


Honestly,drinking makes my DP better for some reason.Kinda makes me think that it's mostly depression and anxiety that's the main cause of if.Drinking helps me escape and I don't really notice the DP as much.The day my DP seems a little worse but usually God back to normal after the hangover clears up.Again,hallucinations of any kind in my opinion is very stupid idea when you have DP.


----------

